# Favorite Freeware



## juggernaut911 (Nov 22, 2007)

*RULES:
You may post freeware (software that is free of charge [not the trial crap]) and please list a link to website or a download! I will update this post with a big spoiler containing all download links from the other posts! Just a quick database!*


Software

Internet

---WEB BROWSERS
Firefox download
Opera download
Internet Explorer:Mac download
Safari download (Mac/Windows)

---Instant Messangers and IRC clients
Google Talk download
Windows Live Messanger (MSN) download
aMSN download (Windows)
aMSN download (MAC)
aMSN download (linux)
Miranda-IM download
Pidgin download (Windows/Linux)
Adium download (Mac)
AIM download >*-*< AIM ad Hack gets rid ads
Yahoo IM download
Myspace IM download
Skype download

---Protection
Driver Cleaner Professional download
ZoneAlrm Firewall download
AVG free edition download
CCleaner (Crap Cleaner) download
Outpost Firewall download
TrueCrypt download
Avira Antivir download
AVAST download

---Mail software
Mozilla Thunderbird download









Media (Players, codecs, etc)

---Players
Media Player Classic download
VLC Media Player download
WMP download (MAC)
WMP download (Windows)
iTunes download (Mac/Windows)
Foobar2000 download
DivX download
KMPlayer download
CDex download

---Editors (recording software and editing stuff)
Audacity download




Interface applications (Pretties up your GUI!)

Styler download
Hash Tab download
Desktop Icon Restore download (found linky! yay me!)
Grid Move download
MP3Text download
Unlocker Assistant download
Deskpins download
Winroll download
Wallpaper Master Free download
ATnotes download discontinued
Shedko Folderico 3.7.2 download
Shedko Badges 1.5 download
Shedko Folder2MyPC 1.8.5 Windows 2000/XP edition download


Office Software and Mail Clients

ABIword download (Mac/Windows)
OpenOffice download
Mozilla Thunderbird download


Download Managers and File Archivers

7-ZIP download
µTorrent download
Flashget download
FilZip download
Azureus download
PeerGuardian2 download


Digital Picture Editors, PDF viewers, and .NFO viewers

IRFANVIEW download
JANE download
Paint.NET download
Foxit PDF Reader download
Sumatra PDF viewer
GIMP download


Codecs and Burners

Gspot download
CCCP download
IMGBurn download
K-Lite Codec Package download


Misc and Unknown

QuickSFV download
Convert download
Launchy download
CKRename download
Rocket Dock download
CPU-Z download
Juice download (Mac/Windows/Linux)



Web Browser Add Ons

*LIST YOURS!*
Firefox Add Ons

AdBlock Plus download
NoScript download
All-N-1 Sidebar download
Chatzilla download
Colrful Tags download
Download Statusbar download
Download Helper download
Extension List Dumper download
FireFTP download
Flashgot download (Flashget buddy)
Gmail Space download
Image Shak toolbar download
Minimize to Tray download
Organize Statusbar download
Quick Restart download
Save Session download
Toolbar Buttons download
Web Developer download


Games (Computer)

Cave Story download (MAC/WINDOWS)
Plasma Pong download
Step Mania download
Toblo download
Battle of Wesnoth download (you need to compile it to play)
N download
Nexuiz download
Ninja... has no link... Please contribute to this!
UFO: Alien Invasion download
Freeciv download
Bontãgo download


Games (Web Browser)

Frozen Bubbles play link



Emulators

FCE Ultra download
ZNES download
Project 64 download
 Visual Boy Advance download


DS things


Rom Managers

Rominator download (Mac/Linux/Windows) (look in the siggy!)


Please, _build_ to the list!!

Thanks for your contributions!

Yes, I know I am a lazy coder but if anyone knows a better tree format to use
(EX:
Shell extensions>
pretty > romz software
performance > software
look alike > software


----------



## xalphax (Nov 22, 2007)

adblock plus: favorite addon for firefox

download: http://adblockplus.org/en/


----------



## test84 (Nov 22, 2007)

can we add ppc freewares too?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 22, 2007)

sure, Mac or PC (Linux too!) just specify what OS it is for or if it universal, please!


----------



## Prime (Nov 22, 2007)

The daddy of all media players:

VLC media player


----------



## jelbo (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, it's gonna be some list. Can't be bothered to find all their homepages though, use Google for that.

HashTab: quickly find out hash values of files from the file context menu.
Convert: convert all sorts of metrics
Desktop Restore: save and restore desktop icon positions
SumatraPDF: fastest basic PDF viewer
IrfanView: very good image viewer/converter
GSpot: gets codec info from movie files
CCCP: very good codec pack without the crap K-Lite has
7-Zip: free file archiver with good compression, .zip support and .rar read support
CKRename: great file renamer
GridMove: organizes windows on (big) monitors
QuickSFV: simple SFV/MD5 tool
MP3ext: icons that display mp3 bitrate in explorer!
jane: best .nfo viewer around with MSI Console font
ImgBurn: expert file/image burning prog
Driver Cleaner Professional: useful when upgrading gfx/snd drivers


----------



## noONE (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> I hate IE so I use the best Web Browser ever: Mozilla Firefox! many add ons and nice clean UI




OBJECTION!
Everybody should know that Opera IS the best Web browser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Opera Web Browser

Fully customizable skin and buttons, nice inbuilt applications, great functions
Simply put, it is whatever you want it to be, and more to it!


----------



## Jax (Nov 22, 2007)

Besides some already mentioned, I also use:

CCleaner
Paint.NET
µTorrent
FlashGet


----------



## Beware (Nov 22, 2007)

Audacity>Your Face.


----------



## test84 (Nov 22, 2007)

Unlocker Assistant, helps when windows locked ur resources in its cache but there is no open program to close in order to release that resource.
this happens like removing flash drives.
VERY VERY helpful for me.


----------



## noONE (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> Unlocker Assistant, helps when windows locked ur resources in its cache but there is no open program to close in order to release that resource.
> this happens like removing flash drives.
> VERY VERY helpful for me.



I can agree with that, i love that program.
Probably uses it once a day ( not with my own intention, but by windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## test84 (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah, it works perfectly by itself, waiting to catch a bug from windows and works very good at what it does.
reminds me of how softwares mean to be, and unfortunately, are not.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 22, 2007)

updated!


----------



## xflash (Nov 22, 2007)

giveawayoftheday.com

nuff said


----------



## phoood (Nov 22, 2007)

There's lots of obvious stuff to mention.  Too many actually, and I hope these two suggestions arn't that obvious.

1) Launchy
Keyboard launcher.  Turnofff the Foxy plugin if you find the bookmarks annoying.  Other than that, install as much apps you find here and use Launchy to find them!

2) winroll
Rolls up your windows with a right click.  Also supports transparency and mass winrolling.  Btw, it's programed in ASM so it's fast and small.  Only 32bit win systems.


----------



## Taza (Nov 22, 2007)

VLC goes under software

Firefox addons:
AdBlock (plus sucks)
NoScript

Software:
Filzip
Opera
Outpost Firewall
Kerio Firewall
ZoneAlarm Firewall
AVG
Foobar2000
TrueCrypt
StepMania (a game)
aMSN 
Foxit Reader
Abiword
OpenOffice.org


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 22, 2007)

Cave Story game


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 22, 2007)

filehippo.com


----------



## lagman (Nov 22, 2007)

*DeskPins* can be used to make any application topmost, that is, to keep it above all other windows. With DeskPins you can add this feature to any program!

http://users.forthnet.gr/pat/efotinis/programs/deskpins.html


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 22, 2007)

updated!

planning to go more into the catagories!


----------



## Seraph (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> The daddy of all media players:
> 
> VLC media player


Honetly, if you have CCCP, VLC is crap/outdated compared to one of the included players. So Media Player Classic or Zoom Player?


----------



## Urza (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The daddy of all media players:
> ...


This man speaks the truth.


www.cccp-project.net


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 23, 2007)

bout 60% done with the sorting: keep them coming!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 23, 2007)

lets get some more games guys!!

finished listing the catagories


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

rocket dock and win rar 

ithink they work on all windows, mabye only the 32 bit versions though

and toblo is an alright freeware game


----------



## superkrm (Nov 23, 2007)

too many freeware games to list, but i can give u links to lists
http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=703.0
http://indygamer.blogspot.com/
but my favs 

wesnoth

the art of theft @*test84* i am so disapointed in you

i guess poxnora doesn't count but u can play it for free


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 23, 2007)

ROMINATOR!! duh!


----------



## superkrm (Nov 23, 2007)

compiling is not really necessary for wesnoth
the binaries are out for the development release
but the stable version always have a binary available


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 23, 2007)

DivX Player
DivX Community Codec
DivX Web Player
Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Avira AntiVir Personal Edition Classic
Thunderbird 
The Gimp


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 23, 2007)

You should replace AIM with AIM ad hack.  It's not bloatware and it doesn't install spyware and extra crap like the current version of AIM.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 23, 2007)

wallpaper master


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 23, 2007)

updated!

added: Shedko software packages and wall paper master and some random small things. still more to come!


----------



## jesterscourt (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> You should replace AIM with AIM ad hack.Â It's not bloatware and it doesn't install spyware and extra crap like the current version of AIM.



The heck with even installing it, Meebo will work from just about any current browser, even on an older computer.  The best part? No software to install.  meebo.com, I use it everyday!


----------



## Prime (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The daddy of all media players:
> ...



VLC all the way.


----------



## iritegood (Nov 23, 2007)

Did anyone mention n?
http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/

And also, pidgin (if no one has mentioned that yet)


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Seraph @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> ...



do u know how to fix the 3second delay in VLC player when u pause a movie?


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 23, 2007)

Nexuiz.com all 3 OS It a FPS
Mac, Windows, Linux. Free


----------



## Prime (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(metroid_phobia @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Seraph @ Nov 22 2007 said:
> ...



There is a delay?


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

yes, whenever i press space to pause a movie, it pauses after like 2seconds.

on topic: BS player.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)

why isnt avast mentioned in teh antivirus section?
its a lot better than avg in my opinion


----------



## test84 (Nov 23, 2007)

what about Ninjas?


----------



## silverspoon (Nov 23, 2007)

.


----------



## dexmix (Nov 23, 2007)

i saw this thread and i immediately checked if you had winroll.

that app is a must have.


----------



## Mars (Nov 23, 2007)

Launchy should definitely be on the list. It's a very useful keystroke launcher.

EDIT: Forgot about Project 64, great N64 emulator.


----------



## Taza (Nov 23, 2007)

On my library computer.
Prepare for an onslaught of names.
And AdBlock original is better than AdBlock plus.

But anyway, here goes.

EZ Time Sync - Time Synchronization. http://www.tucows.com/preview/219295
*** UFO:AI - Sci-Fi strategy game. http://ufoai.sourceforge.net/ Linux & Windows
CDex - http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/
Frozen Bubble - Linux & Windows.
aMSN windows.
*** AmaroK. The media player for Linux.
FreeCiv - Linux & Windows.
ConTEXT - programming editor.
DosBox - for those older games.
HydraIRC - free IRC client.
Irssi - The IRC client - for Linux.
Juice - podcast downloader.
Little Fighter 2 - fighting game.
*** Scorched 3d - tank game.
WindowBlinds - interface customizer.
Spybot Search & Destroy - antispyware.
Lavasoft Ad-Aware - antispyware.
Avast! - antivirus & firewall.
Real Alternative.
X Codec Pack - for XviD & DivX.
Zsnes - SNES emulator.
FCEU - NES emulator.
F-Secure Blacklight (beta).
*** Wolfenstein - Enemy Terroritory.
*** warsow.

*** = The software is truly excellent.


----------



## knl (Nov 23, 2007)

A game I recommend (if you like Toblo you'll like this) is Bontãgo.
Also, this site is full of freeware games that people might recommend added onto the list.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 23, 2007)

Fuck it all. WinSCP.

You can access anybodies PC, Phone, anything if you have their IP address. But it's all legal.

http://winscp.com


----------



## Cyan (Nov 23, 2007)

I can use this to advertise my own addon ? great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've made a Firefox addon that allow firefox to open the right folder when you are downloading a file to save it quickly and efficiently.

*Automatic Save Folder*
Offial Mozilla addons Website (actually in the sandbox, please give me good note so it will go to public area)
On my website (Only in french, sorry, clic the up-right link "installer l'extension")

Note :
This addon is available in English and French.


*What it does?*

You know, I'm always downloading a lot of different things and they are always to be saved in a different folder and had to look for the good one each time... i got bored of that, I choose to learn and make an extension myself because nobody did it.



for example : 
things downloaded from gbatemp, have to go to nintendo related
things that is video related (subtitles, have to be in the video folder, and particularly in the right one)
things related to my website (Mysql database dump, from local AND internet, had to be on the same folder)
things from Wiikey, to the Wiikey folder
nzb, to the default nzb folder
srt to the default video folder
and so on

here is a picture of the main window where you choose the parameters for each website and/or filename + the folder that will automatically open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








give me comments, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit : actually not working on Linux.


----------



## rodimus1 (Nov 23, 2007)

A good media player with built-in filters, KMPlayer


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 25, 2007)

ok so:

STAY ON TOPIC! MTHR's got his own ban hammer (me and him have no life together on IRC!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will go thru my ENTIRE computer to find all my GBs of freeware!


more to come!
thnx


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.opensourcemac.org
http://www.opensourcewindows.org

Topic over o.0


----------



## Taza (Nov 25, 2007)

I think N and Ninja are the same game - N The Way of the Ninja, the gravity game.

And Frozen Bubble is a Linux / Windows game - the web version sucks.

Here's a link to FB: http://sourceforge.net/projects/fb-win32/


----------



## Mars (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't have many freeware games. However, I enjoy playing Supertux as well 
as Gridwars (awesome geometry wars clone).


----------



## test84 (Nov 25, 2007)

Art of Theft!
Knytt
Knytt Stories
WaDF


----------



## Urza (Nov 25, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66381


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

Urza told me about this one: http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> I can use this to advertise my own addon ? great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehhh, make it work on Linux plz D: It seems really useful but without Linux support I can't use it.


----------



## dexmix (Nov 26, 2007)

Scite is my preferred text editor 
frhed is my prefered hex editor


----------



## notnarb (Nov 27, 2007)

prism video converter http://www.topshareware.com/Prism-Video-Co...nload-54139.htm (cant remember the original site, but its freeware, not shareware, unlike its sibling programs that it offers to install during the installation process)


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone know a good, light desktop randomizer? You know, those apps that, when Windows boots, change your wallpaper randomly to an image from a previously selected folder.
Even though I may sound picky, I stress the need of something LIGHT... I don't want my PC's resources getting eaten by a program that changes my wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, yeah... I don't think anybody mentioned it, but www.gamehippo.com has LOADS of full, freeware games. Worth a peek, trust me.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 29, 2007)

I need something like that, I want it to change ever 10 minutes


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 29, 2007)

Nobody suggested Process Explorer? ::JAW DROP::

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysintern...ssExplorer.mspx

It's from Sysinternals, who were bought out by Microsoft awhile back.

They also make my favorite screen saver: The BSOD Screensaver

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysintern...BlueScreen.mspx

---

If you want to create a category for free web-based services, I have a few to recommend.

TrendMicro's House Call (www.trendmicro.com) Anti-Virus/Anti-Spyware is free to use. It runs from your web browser and is free.

LogMeIn.com is a remote login service that can tunnel through many firewalls. The free version is very feature rich.

FolderShare.com (run by Microsoft) lets you peer-to-peer share files and sync up folders on remote computers.

Mozy.com offers 2GB of online backup free of charge.


----------



## jesterscourt (Nov 29, 2007)

How is StumbleUpon not in the Firefox Extensions?
And where is GreaseMonkey?


----------



## test84 (Nov 29, 2007)

have u tried Wallpaper Master?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> I need something like that, I want it to change ever 10 minutes



Go with the app Test84 suggested, I've tried it and it seems to be working just like we want it to


----------



## test84 (Nov 30, 2007)

WinDirStat
is a open source program that shows what is there in your filled-to-teeth hard disk drive in a proper manner.

(proper manner means Tree View)

http://windirstat.info/

----
EDIT:
Paint.Net is not bad but it resides on .net framework 2.0


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 30, 2007)

I prefer spacemonger for showing what's in a drive


----------



## Icarus (Nov 30, 2007)

Anything is pretty much free if you know how to use the internet xD


----------



## test84 (Nov 30, 2007)

but spacemonger doesnt seem to upldate since its freeware and they update their latter versions but that program is open source and will probably have future updates.

EDIT:
2)and with  	WinDirStat you can chose a folder and see whats inside it, but with spacemanager u cant.
3) 	WinDirStat is using threads so u can see the result step by step and dont need to wait to see the final results at one pace.


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 30, 2007)

www.*insert torrent site here*.com

Hey, it is FREE.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 30, 2007)

It's just like WinRAR is free - it will ask you to buy it, but you can use it as long as you want


----------



## Urza (Nov 30, 2007)

You really should think about reformatting the first post. Everything is incredibly disorganized; and the giant blue letters make my eyes bleed.



QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> EDIT:
> Paint.Net is not bad but it resides on .net framework 2.0


The GIMP is definitely the best freeware graphics editor.


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> I prefer spacemonger for showing what's in a drive



I agree.  Love spacemonger, although if memory serves, they now have a newer version that ISNT freeware.  ::sadpanda::


----------



## blackjack (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Dead Ghost (Dec 2, 2007)

xplorer² Lite

Best win explorer replacement


----------



## MVBDX (Dec 2, 2007)

Antivirus & Firewall
Comodo Firewall Pro
http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/
Comodo Antivirus Pro
http://www.comodo.com/products/free_products.html

Utility
Regshot - Compare Windows Registry in 2 shot!
http://regshot.blog.googlepages.com/
UltraDefrag
http://ultradefrag.sourceforge.net/
CCleaner - Windows Washer/Cleaner
http://www.ccleaner.com/
MDB Viewer Plus - M$ Access File Viewer and Editor
http://www.alexnolan.net/software/mdb_viewer_plus.htm
CPU-Z - Information About System Details
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
GPU-Z - Information About Graphic Card Details
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
Notepad++ - Best Editor On the World with Highlight Syntax Feature with support many formats
http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/
Converber - Unit Converter
http://www.xyntec.com/converber.htm

Plyaer & Codec
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack - Audio/Video/... Codecs Packs
http://www.free-codecs.com/
KMPlayer - One of the best Player with support all formats!
http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/index.php

Download Manager
Free Download Manager - Download Manager
http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/

Messenger
Miranda IM - YM/MSM/... in one Messenger
http://www.miranda-im.org/

Burner
InfraRecorder - CD/DVD Burner
http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/


----------



## simoonsoon (Dec 4, 2007)

orbit downloader for download managers: http://www.orbitdownloader.com/
and launchy : http://www.launchy.net/


----------



## test84 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MVBDX @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> Converber - Unit Converter
> http://www.xyntec.com/converber.htm
> KMPlayer - One of the best Player with support all formats!
> http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/index.php
> ...



??? ??? ????
thnx man.


----------



## MVBDX (Dec 5, 2007)

*Web Browser & Add-on*
IE7pro - IE7Pro is an add-on for Internet Explorer which adds lots of features and extras that make your IE easier, more useful, more secure and more customizable
http://www.ie7pro.com/
Maxthon - Tabbed environment with features such as extendible multi-language support, pop-up filter, plug-ins, skin support.
http://www.maxthon.com/

*Utility*
Revo Uninstaller - Revo Uninstaller is a freeware uninstall utility with many aditional cleaning tools included
http://www.revouninstaller.com/
XP Context Tools - XP/Camtech Context Tools is a collection of free useful tools added to Windows Explorer context menu used by Camtech on a daily basis
http://camtech2000.net/Pages/Context_Utilities.htm
TeraCopy - TeraCopy uses dynamically adjusted buffers to reduce seek times. Asynchronous copy speeds up file transfer between two physical hard drives...
http://www.codesector.com/teracopy.asp
Eraser - Free secure data erase tool to wipe files on your hard drive
http://sourceforge.net/projects/eraser/
nLite - nLite is a tool for permanent Windows components removal and pre-installation Windows configuration
http://www.nliteos.com/
SCREEN2EXE - SCREEN2EXE is an easy-to-use tool to capture desktop activity and save it as a self-playing .exe
http://www.screen-record.com/screen2exe.htm
HJSplit - Userfriendly and reliable file-splitters and file-joiners for many platforms
http://www.freebyte.com/hjsplit/
Inno Setup - A powerful script based freeware installation builder with Delphi source available. By Jordan Russell
http://www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php
Attribute Changer - Attribute Changer allows you to easily change attributes for single or multiple files and folders
http://www.webattack.com/get/achanger.html
Microsoft Windows Live OneCare - Microsoft Antivirus
http://onecare.live.com/standard/en-us/default.htm
qvPDF - PDF creator
http://sourceforge.net/projects/qvpdf

*Graphic & Tool*
abrViewer.NET - An utility for previewing and exporting as images one or multiple set of brushes generated with Adobe Photoshop (.abr files)
http://sourceforge.net/projects/abrviewer/
FastStone Image Viewer - Offering single and multiple conversion types along with a batch image converter, resizing, and Full Screen image viewer
http://www.faststone.org/
Picasa - Picasa is software that makes it easy and fun to view, organize, edit and share the digital photos on your PC
http://picasa.google.com/

*Internet Tool*
Gizmo Project - Gizmo Project provides low cost international calling and free calls to users on Yahoo Messenger, Google Talk, Windows Live users and SIP networks
http://www.gizmoproject.com/
NASA World Wind - NASA Encyclopedia, a graphically rich 3D virtual globe
http://sourceforge.net/projects/nasa-exp/

*Player & Add-on*
QuickTime Alternative - QuickTime Alternative will allow you to play QuickTime files (.mov, .qt and other extensions) without having to QuickTime
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickT...Alternative.htm
Real Alternative - Real Alternative will allow you to play RealMedia files without having to install RealPlayer/RealOne Player
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
GOM Player - GOM Player supports most popular codecs (AVI, DAT, MPEG, DivX plus many more) with its own embedded codec system that you won't have to look for appropriate ...
http://gomplayer.com/



QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> ??? ??? ????
> thnx man.


????? ????!
your welcome bro.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 7, 2007)

This thread is very helpful, guys. Thanks!


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Nexuiz.com all 3 OS It a FPS
> Mac, Windows, Linux. Free









Works fine on Linux (openSUSE 10.3). I have crappy video card though.......

Not that much people are on the Australian servers though


----------



## MVBDX (Dec 8, 2007)

Utility
OpenedFilesView - OpenedFilesView displays the list of all opened files on your system. For each opened file, additional information is displayed: handle value, ...
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/opened_files_view.html
Volumouse - Volumouse provides you a quick and easy way to control the sound volume on your system - simply by rolling the wheel of your wheel mouse
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/volumouse.html
ShellExView - The ShellExView utility displays the details of shell extensions installed on your computer, and allows you to easily disable and enable each shell ...
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/shexview.html

Internet Tool
MozillaCacheView - MozillaCacheView is a small utility that reads the cache folder of Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape Web browsers, and displays the list of all files currently
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/mozilla_cache_viewer.html
Dialupass - Recovers dialup passwords in all versions of Windows.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/dialupass2.html


----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

Wolf 3D and Doom. Never did shell out the cash for them. Or were they shareware? I have no idea.


----------



## test84 (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(MVBDX @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> Utility
> OpenedFilesView - OpenedFilesView displays the list of all opened files on your system. For each opened file, additional information is displayed: handle value, ...
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/opened_files_view.html
> Volumouse - Volumouse provides you a quick and easy way to control the sound volume on your system - simply by rolling the wheel of your wheel mouse
> ...



Thank you my dear MVBDX.


----------



## MVBDX (Dec 12, 2007)

3D & Animation
Blender - Blender is the open source, cross platform suite of tools for 3D creation.
http://www.blender.org/

Convertor
Apex Video Converter Free - Apex Video Converter Free is a professional video-converter to convert video files from one format to another. It allows you to convert AVI, DivX, XviD, MPEG, WMV, MOV, ASF, QuickTime , RM, RMVB into AVI, DivX or XviD formats.Change the framerate, video size etc as you like.And you can set the start and end of the video clip to get your desired segment to encode.
http://www.tompegx.com/video-converter-free.html
Any Video Converter Free
http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video/

EXE Packer
UPX - Ultimate Packer for Xecutables (UPX) is an extendable software high-performance executable file compression packer for a number of diverse executable file ...
http://www.upx.org/

Multimedia
CodecInstaller - CodecInstaller is a Windows program that detects the Audio and Video codecs installed on your system, analyzes files to understand which codecs they require ...
http://www.jockersoft.com/english/codecinstaller.php
TagScanner - TagScanner is a multifunction program to organize large music collections. It can edit tags of mostly state-of-the-art audio formats, rename files based on the tag information, generate tag information from filenames, and perform any transformations of the text from tags and filenames. Also you may get album info via internet music database freedb.org. Supports ID3v1, ID3v2, Vorbis comments, APEv2, WindowsMedia and MP4(iTunes) tags. Powerful TAG editor with batch functions and special features. Playlist maker with ability to export playlists to HTML or Excel. Easy-to-use interface. Built-in player.
http://www.xdlab.ru/en/index.htm
VirtualDub - A free video capture and AVI/MPEG-1 processing utility.
http://www.virtualdub.org/

Internet Tool
Sothink SWF Catcher - Sothink SWF Catcher for IE/FF helps you saving multiple Flash based charts, presentations, e-cards, games and Flash movies in IE/FF at the same time
http://www.sothink.com/product/swfcatcher/firefox/
http://www.sothinkmedia.com/swf-catcher-ie/



QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> Thank you my dear MVBDX.







Your welcome my dear Mario!!


----------



## MVBDX (Dec 15, 2007)

Antivirus
ClamWin - Looking for free Open Source Antivirus for Windows? Download clamwin Free Antivirus and get free virus scanning and free virus definition updates.
http://www.clamwin.com/

Multimedia
Audio Extractor - AoA Audio Extractor - Free software to extract audio from video files. Convert AVI DivX XviD MPEG WMV ASF MOV MP4 3GP to MP3, WAV, AC3.
http://www.aoamedia.com/audioextractor.htm
Dziobas RAR Player - Play all files without codecs. Play rar files without extracting. Play AVI, MPGE, RMVB, OGG, MP3, RAR, MKV, MKA and some not popular formats. Play dvd, mvk, avi, mpge, ogg, rar(forward),  password rar (no forward)
http://ds6.ovh.org/drp.html

Utility
HD Tune - HD Tune is a hard disk benchmarking and information tool. You can use it to measures the raw perfor.
http://www.hdtune.com/
Universal Extractor - Universal Extractor is a program do to exactly what it says: extract files from any type of archive, whether it's a simple zip file, an installation program, or even a Windows Installer (.msi) package.  This is still a work in progress (see details below), but so far it's proven quite useful and I feel others can also benefit from it.
http://legroom.net/software/uniextract

Finished! I hope you using these lists.
Good luck my Big N friends!


----------



## MVBDX (Dec 22, 2007)

A program like Adobe Photoshop!, ofcourse with less feature.
Graphic
Artweaver
Artweaver is a simple Freeware program for creative painting, i.e. Artweaver offers you all artistic effects which you need for your work.
You can create sketches from photos and experiment with a wide range of brushes. The brush simulation is thereby so realistic as possible.

Advantages of Artweaver:
Support of many different digital brushes e.g. chalk, charcoal, pencils...
Standard image editing tools like gradient, crop, fill and selection tools.
Transparency and Layers support.
Effect filters like sharpen, blur, emboss and mosaic.
Support for the most common file formats like AWD (Artweaver), BMP, GIF, JPEG, PCX, TGA, TIFF, PNG, and PSD (no layer support).
Pen Tablet support for a realistic feeling.
Support for many languages through language files (Columbian Spanish, Danish, Hungarian, Swedish, ...).
Artweaver is Freeware.
And much more...

http://www.artweaver.de/index.php?en_version


----------



## OSW (Dec 22, 2007)

MP3 volume normaliser
http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net/

will post more later


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 29, 2007)

How about some free DVD ripping software? anyone know any?

I think this topic should be stickied.


----------



## MVBDX (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> How about some free DVD ripping software? anyone know any?
> 
> I think this topic should be stickied.


My dear friend, test this:

Free DVD Ripper
Free DVD Ripper is a very useful tool, which allows you to rip DVD movies, convert DVD VOB-files to one VCD, SVCD, DivX, MPEG1, MPEG 2, MPEG4, AVI file. Easy to use, friendly interface, useful features!

Free DVD Ripper features:
- Easy to use
It's pleasant and simple for both beginners and advanced users. The ripper gives you much more opportunities to use it as you want as there are a great plenty of settings you can modify. 
- High ripping speed
It takes you the least time to work with it as Free DVD Ripper rips your DVDs with the great speed (your CPU is fully used in this case). Now time is not a problem! 
- Excellent image and sound quality
You can get any movie formats you want with the best quality.

http://www.gobuysoftware.com/Free-DVD-Ripper.html

Also see this list:
http://www.downloadjunction.com/product/fr...6402/index.html

Good luck


----------



## Binkx (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> How about some free DVD ripping software? anyone know any?
> 
> I think this topic should be stickied.




http://www.dvdfab.com/free.htm

DVDFab HD Decrypter is a simple version of DVDFab Platinum. It copies entire DVD movie to hard disk, and removes all the protections (CSS, RC, RCE, APS, UOPs and Sony ARccOS) while copying. It also comes with full HD-DVD and Blu-Ray support (Removes AACS).


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

MediaMonkey.

It saves me hours of downloading album art and renaming music on my computer.  Awesome.

Edit: Here's the link to the download: http://www.mediamonkey.com/.  Enjoy.

~Fitzy~


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 30, 2007)

DownloadHelper
Here is an add on for Firefox which is very helpful that I use. It can download videos from Youtube like sites, and save them to your desktop as FLV.


FLV Player
I use this to play Youtube Videos I download.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cyan @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My post about *Automatic Save Folder*, a Download Extension for Firefox.
> > ehhh, make it work on Linux plz D: It seems really useful but without Linux support I can't use it.


I just did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found why Linux was not working (there is no "Accept" boutton on Linux, only a "Close" one, so my script where not triggered correctly). I added a "save and close" button.
This is a quick fix, I will certainly change the way the data is saved in the future. 


You can download it on my website : http://mangaheart.org/index.php?id_rub=divers&id_page=0003


Edit : updated this add-ons to work fine on Firefox 3.0b and how to sign it to enable future auto-update.


----------



## OSW (Jan 12, 2008)

Unlocker
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/
solution to annoying windows messages that prevent you from deleting/moving files/folders etc because they are "currently in use" etc. It detaches files from the programs that are accessing them.

febooti fileTweak Hex Editor
http://www.febooti.com/products/filetweak/...ers/hex-editor/
Integrated into windows property pages, quick and easy to use for small file modifications.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 13, 2008)

holy crap, havent been looking in the forums for a month now... i got some work to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dam


----------

